# Targe Towing - Collie T - Tug



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Any photographs of this tug please?

A 328 COLLIE
1964: Built by "Rowhedge Ironworks Co Ltd" at Colchester (GBR)
1964 -xx/09: delivered to the UK Ministry of Defence (Port Auxiliary Service) at London (GBR), based at Chatham
1983 -01/08: transferred to Rosyth
19xx: re-engined new diesels Blackstone
19xx: fitted fix. nozzles, bp 21,1t
2001: To "Thames & Medway Towage Co" (Ron Livett) at London (GBR), renamed TE AWHINA
2003: To "Targe Towing Ltd" at Dundee (GBR), renamed COLLIE T


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Ben,

There are loads of tugs in *The Allen Collection* but sadly not that one!

Brian


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

The following site has Pics of 2 Tugs Assisting the ship Cedric at Auckland,but it is i suppose copyrighted as you acnnot save Pic.
Hope this helps anyway

joller6

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/gprg.htm

Another sight with nice Pic of Te Awhina here,but also needs permissionto copy.

http://timeframes.natlib.govt.nz/lo...L&num_result=0&Object_Layout=viewimage_object


And this one

http://www.seapixonline.com/nsthumbs.php?tot=4334&cat=118&typ=datetakenold&wds=&mid=0&hit=31


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a little aside regarding target towing. My father told me a story of when a UTC tug was target towing in the North Sea with naval personnel on board. The RAF got a little bit too close for comfort to the tug with their machine gun fire so the sparky sent them the message "We aim to please, you aim too please"


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

joller6 said:


> The following site has Pics of 2 Tugs Assisting the ship Cedric at Auckland,but it is i suppose copyrighted as you acnnot save Pic.
> Hope this helps anyway
> 
> joller6
> ...


Sadly this is not the same tug ,these are far older.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sister Tug*

Although this is also not the one,it is however a Sister Tug to the Collie.
Cheers
joller6

Nore Commodore 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

UK Navy Dog-class (sisterships: AIREDALE, ALSATIAN, BEAGLE, BOXER, CAIRN, COLLIE, CORGI, DALMATIAN, DEERHOUND, ELKHOUND, HUSKY, LABRADOR, MASTIFF, POINTER, SALUKI, SEALYHAM, SETTER, SHEEPDOG, SPANIEL)
Registered: IMO 5006293 /MMSI:232004496 /(GIB)ON 708590 /(GBR)ON 708590 /(BLZ)ON 019510450
152 GRT, L28,68m(26,32), B7,73m(7,42), D2,893m(3,79) (94'x24'3"x12')
2 fpp, 2 rudders, 2x diesel 4tew 8cyl Lister-Blackstone type ERS8MGR, 1318bhp-970kW total, sp 10,5kn, bp 16,1t

A 102 AIREDALE
1961: Built by "Henry Scarr Ltd" at Hessle (GBR) (YN 778)
1961 -xx/07: delivered to the UK Ministry of Defence (Port Auxiliary Service) at London (GBR), based at Malta
1961: To Gibraltar (MOD)
1985: To civilian use "Gibraltar Shiprepair Ltd" at Gibraltar(GIB) (MOD Dockyard, later "Gibrepair"), renamed AIREDALE
(GIB flag (GBR), regd Gibraltar, ON 708590, c/s ZDAG5, 151 GRT)
1988: To "ATCL - ALexander Towing Co Ltd" at Liverpool (GBR), stationed at Gibraltar (GIB)
1993: taken over by "Howard Smith Towage Ltd" at London (GBR), stationed at Gibraltar (GIB)
1995: To "Supla" (ESP), renamed TOWFISH
1996: To "Nicholas E. Murray & Sons", mng "Nore Maritime Shipping Ltd" at Harwich (GBR), renamed NORE COMMODORE
200x: (BLZ flag, regd Belize, ON 019510450, c/s V3OW, 151 GRT, 39 NRT)
2002: stationed at Newhaven as port tug
2005: still in service


----------

